# prepping for small game now.



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

got my "new to me" marlin model 60,,, need to get to the range with it and sight it in real good. have a little over 1000 rounds of .22 lr
a ton of ammo for both my 20 ga and 12 ga. have my crow decoys , duck , goose, and turkey all cleaned, tested and ready to deploy.
went over my calls last night need a new duck call and not crazy about my goose call. crow calls are good as are a variety of turkey calls, and owl call.
i do have a favorite od OLT squirrel call that the bellows finaly rotted off. but i also had a hs squirrel call that the reed fell apart on. just to see what it would do i put the hs bellows on the Olt call,,,, holy bucked toothed bandit batman! that thing works great! better volume more control, and by jiggling it briskly does an awsome squirrel chatter. the old wood barrel i filed notches in years ago, and if you scrape an empty shell on it sounds just like a squirrel chewing a nut shell... rarely fails to trick other squirrels to come investigate the food source. that plus a distress whistle i have on the same lanyard makes a great call set up.
been getting my little squirrel dog out and running for exercise keeping her nails nice and trim and she has been treeing squirrel like she knows season is near. even my lazy old cocker seems to want to get in the woods,,,but i fear that would explode his fat old heart. just the same he went in for a field cut today and i will get him out . if it kills him he will go with a big fat "wag" on his tail and a sloppy grin on his face.
washed and repaired my old game vest,,, lol you should see the terrier go nuts when i pull that out..smelling of about a hundred or so squirrel i toted in it last year. have to think about replacing it,,, to be honest it seems to have shrunk up on me sometime during the last 20 or so years. at least thats my story and i'm stickin to it.
is everyone else starting to smell like they use gun oil for cologne?


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Plan on getting my stuff around this weekend and getting the guns oiled up. My 6 yr old son is pretty excited about hunting with me this year so I think we'll make a trip and get him a vest so he can help carry anything we get. Need to make at least one more trip to the range and make sure everything on the Marlin 60 is dialed in. My dad borrowed my Ruger 10/22 this summer to deal with some raccoons that were tearing down his corn so I need to get that back and get a scope mounted back on it. Gotta make sure I have some shells for grandpa's old double barrel 16 gauge too!! Good luck this season. I'm ready for cool mornings, a thermos of coffee, and a large tree to sit up against and wait for the squirrels to start moving!!


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

As soon as the weather cools down I'll site in my 10-22 for some tree rats,
I have a range behind my house but the mosquito's are the size of bats and their mean.


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one getting fired up to get back in the woods for real. Go get em this season guys.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i saw some nice youth vests at miejers. sew on some cool patches to make it his. and get him a slingshot, always a perfect first hunting weapon. my grandfather told me if i can get a squirrel with a slingshot he would get me a gun,lol took me two days till my whamo nailed one. and i earned a nice little .410 singleshot.
i still carry a slingshot everywhere i go , and the ladies at the office know on any given day i may go to the park and we will end up with a bagged squirrel in the office fridge. they know never to open the orange plastic bag if a dead critter will offend them.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

going to make my third trip to the range with my new .22today.
not sure why really at 50 yars i can only get one magazine of ammo on the target before the bull is gone and i have to patch it up.

guess i just want to make sure. dont like the heavines of the trigger pull but i'm not going to fool with i till after hunting season.

which,,,if you haven't been paying attention,,,,(giggle like a school kid) is real soon!


----------

